# ML load for rabbits?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just curious about a load for rabbits. sounds like fun to go out and try blastin a few with my gun.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

You wanting to lick the slug for any remaining meat or you talking about a ML shotgun load?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can put #6 shot in a sabot, using it like a shotgun wad. You will need some form of wadding to stack on top of the sabot to hold the pellets in place. Due to barrel twist it will scatter pellets quickly but it will work for short range shots. Dont put in more shot than the sabot "cup" can hold, you dont want pellets touching the riflings or you will get crazy leading issues.

For normal slug use, drop the load down to 60grns powder and have fun.


-DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

A patch and roundball with 60 grns of powder would work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like it when people say that you'll blow the whole rabbit apart if you use a standard ML load or a high power rifle load. It all depends on where you hit them. When I have been rabbit hunting with my ML I will only take head shots but then if I am hunting with a .22 or even a high power rifle I will limit myself to head shots and when using the ML and high power rifle I will use my standard load for what ever rifle I am using. Now if you want to save on the powder then by all means download the powder load.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm talking head shots only. I have an area with plenty of rabbits. just thought it would be fun to get in close and stalk some rabbits even if I miss a bunch.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> I have an area with plenty of rabbits. just thought it would be fun to get in close and stalk some rabbits even if I miss a bunch.


You are correct, it is very fun 

I have an old pitted Hawkin barrel left over after I rebarreled. I've hung on to it as I'd really like to some day, find a machinest that can bore out the riflings and turn it into a .54 cal smoothbore for bunnies and other upland game. So far I've yet to find anyone with a bit that long hehehe.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I have an old pitted Hawkin barrel left over after I rebarreled. I've hung on to it as I'd really like to some day, find a machinest that can bore out the riflings and turn it into a .54 cal smoothbore for bunnies and other upland game. So far I've yet to find anyone with a bit that long hehehe.
> 
> -DallanC


If you really want it bored out just about any machine shop should be able to do it for you depending on if they want to accept the responsibility. If a bit isn't long enough all they need to do is add a length of steel rod for how ever long you need. We used to do that kind of stuff in high school metal shop.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Forgive the failed attempt at humor...
Critter is right, the exit wound would be about the same size as entrance wound...

It does sound like fun and good practice...think I will leave the .22 at home next time...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not much meet on a rabbit as is. I've used my ML to hunt rabbits but never got one with it but its alot of fun anyway. I just use a patched ball with about 50gr of powder in my .45. This is the same load I plunk with as it shoots about the same accuracy as my hunting load in < 50yards. The shot in a sabot may be a good call. My dad has a ML shotgun and we just used toilet paper for the wadding to keep the shot in. worked good and its cheep.


----------

